# Best Cam under 15-18k



## krish_techie (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Friends,

i'm looking for a good point and shoot cam under 15-18k(max). Can you please suggest me something that can take good pictures in low light especially night shots.If possible full HD (1080p)video recording too.

i'm not a professional photographer ..but still i want my photographs to be awesome  .

Please suugest even if the cost is 20k.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nac (Oct 11, 2013)

Good low light capable point and shoot???

Can you please little more specific about the camera you are looking for? Follow my the link my signature and fill in what you can understand...


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 11, 2013)

there are a lot many cameras available in your specified budget and the requirements that you have mentioned. so please elaborate more on what kind of camera you want


----------



## krish_techie (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys there is no particular requirements ...i need the best cam under in 15-20k range. I mostly use the cam for taking pictures in night at parties ... and some normal pics with friends ...which will be the best one for my purpose


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2013)

Get FZ60

+ It is widely available than SX240/260 and TZ30
+ It does have VF
+ Larger aperture
+ More zoom
+ Better video controls than TZ30 and SX260
+ Better flash reach
+ Better battery life

- No GPS
- No Touch
- Bulky and heavier
- 4 sec longest exposure


----------



## krish_techie (Oct 13, 2013)

How about this 

Sony CyberShot DSC-WX300 Point & Shoot - Sony: Flipkart.com

or this

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX10V Point & Shoot - Sony: Flipkart.com

does FZ60 has all the features from the above two cams ??


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2013)

I wouldn't spend this much money for a point and shoot (WX300) which doesn't even have manual exposure control.
HX10V - There are better models in the same budget.

FZ60 doesn't have GPS and wifi but has got everything else and little more than those two.


----------



## krish_techie (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot nac ,

i really don't care about GPS or WIFI .. All i need are good pics 
my doubt is since i'm completely new to cams..will these manual features in lumix be a problem...??
i asked about sony only because they are completely automatic..and more user friendly ...
and most importantly fz60 takes good pics in low light right ??


----------



## nac (Oct 15, 2013)

It doesn't mean that the camera doesn't have any auto mode in it. You will have plenty of scene modes, auto modes, semi auto modes + you will have manual exposure controls.

Yes, given the sensor size with FZ60 you can make reasonably good low light images.

Since you are new, better check the model in local store before buying it.


----------



## krish_techie (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Nac,

i will be checking this out soon in a store. I've been looking at some reviews online.i found that the fz60 offers only 1080i video recording but not 1080p ...does every cam offers the same ...or are there any cameras in this range that offer 1080p recording ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

I feel that if you just want a camera to take day to day snaps while partying , at beach on birthdays at zoo then no need to go for complicated system.. just get a sony wx300 ...it have some great reviews..and its easy to use

if u want to take artistic shots and remotely have interest in photography only then get something which have manual controls.


----------



## krish_techie (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi sujoy,

i will be taking pics at casual events or party's ..but i want those pictures to be perfect . I may try to take artistic shots when free.But can't do that all the time ..so i just want my options to be open.
 I actual want to go for a DSLR ..because there is only a little budget difference(atleast with the basic one's) ... so what's the use of a DSLR when i can't use it to the fullest. So i'm just looking for something that could fit for my requirements ..that would fill the gap between basic point and shoots and DSLR ..and FZ60 seems to be the one..i'm just stuck with the one thing i mentioned in the last comment i made  that is 1080i ..any help on this ???


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

ok..then you are going right way by selecting FZ60 

for 1080i vs 1080p read this article 1080i vs. 1080p: What's the Difference? | News & Opinion | PCMag.com
basically it means that 1080i is not actual full HD but will have size of full HD while playback..1080p is real full HD and will be sharper.

Also keep in mind that a full HD video takes much more space...your 1 min full HD video may go for 500MB+ ...and also these superzooms are not small enough to keep recording video for too long handholded.


----------



## krish_techie (Oct 21, 2013)

I would be taking videos a lot ...so if it is difficult to take videos ..then it's a big minus for me(i need to go to the store and check this .how long i can hold this fz60 ) ..
i would not be bothered even if the video is 720p ..but i need to take videos comfortably long ..atleast 5 mins ..
so will it be better if i be contempt with a point and shoot from sony (will they offer 1080p recording ??)


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2013)

I usually don't pay more attention on video. As long as it is anything equal to HD or more is fine. So I don't know what is "p" or "i" here. In my view, video recording is just an extra frill in a still camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

no the easy solution is get a cheap tripod and a 32GB card  you will be able to record video at least 1hr long without breaking your hand

just keep the camera still in your hand for 5 minutes and you will feel the pain of 500gm


----------



## krish_techie (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyhow i'm thinking of looking at this in some store ..and see how it actually feels in my hand.
For video my mobile will be sufficient (lumia 620) atleast for some basic 720p videos 

thanks a lot for your suggestions guys..will post once i get my hands on this cam 
let me know if you guys come across any good deal on this cam ...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

at ebay -> New Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ60 16.1MP 24X Zoom+4GB+Case+Sealed Pack | eBay 17100 ...if u get any ebay coupen apply it and get more discount


----------

